# 2015 Hoyt Carbon Ace Limbs



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

http://hoyt.com/target-recurves/limbs/formula/formula-carbon-ace

I wonder if it's just me, but does the description of Hoyt's Carbon Ace limbs sound a little bit like the buzzwords used in the description of F7s? Could these possibly be rebranded F7s? 

F7 Description from LAS:

• The fastest Formula Series limb ever engineered
• Innovative Triaxial Carbon Technology - developed for demanding aerospace applications
• Features enhanced recovery rates, optimal torsional stability and all-temperature performance, with the lowest total mass of any Hoyt recurve limb
• Triaxial and unidirectional quad carbon layers and Syntactic Foam Core Technology result in more speed, decreased sound and vibration
• Material: Carbon/Foam
• Formula ILF Compatiable: Yes


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

The same limb at 2/3 the cost? Sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

Aesthetically they're a downgrade. I really like Hoyt's F7s because they actually had a design to them, instead of a generic white or carbon limb with text and some basic shapes on top. I even made a desktop background of the graphic.
Limbs give you so much room to have some fun with colours and branding but it seems like most manufacturers don't bother.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

My local dealer shot these on the new Prodigy XT, and told me he didn't like the feel at all. He did like the Quattro's on the Prodigy.
The only question he had was if the shot feel was bad because of the limbs, or because of the riser (TEC system)... 
He couldn't compare because they did not switch out the limbs between the risers on the product launch day.

I think the limbs will be just fine, and probably a good buy if you don't want to spend the money for the Quattro's.
To be honest, i liked my F3 limbs better than my current Quattro's, but i had to switch because of the top limb having a crack.

Two dealers i talked to said they think this is the F7 limb coming back, so in the basis it could well be the same limb as the F7 (but hopefully without delamination issues). 
They expected Hoyt would bring back the F7 later under another name because everyone liked the F7 so much (they have said so this since Hoyt stopped selling the F7's). To be sure, you could try to ask Hoyt on facebook or so, but don't expect a straight answer since acknowledging these are an 'old' design could hurt sales.


----------



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

This is definitely a topic that I will bring up with the Hoyt reps when I see them at the ATA show. Hopefully some bows will be set up with them so I can draw them back and get a feel for them.


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Any one else shot these yet? was pretty well set on a set of winex's but the price point on these is pretty competitive I think if they are any where near what the f7's where

Cedrake


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Bringing back this thread...want to know if anyone has any real comparison between these carbon ace and the f7's. Thanks for any information you can provide...I want to know the good and bad...so slam them if you have had a bad experience. Thanks, Paul


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Paul....i ran carbon aces and F7s on my RX and HPX risers in 2015 and 2016. Honestly I couldn't tell much difference between them accept the ACE was faster on the RX and the F7 was faster on the HPX, and the ACE "felt" a little smoother on either riser. Both were very stable and had good feel and decent speed overall. Shot them on each riser for several weeks until I figured out which set liked which riser for me. Once I did I averaged in 635-645 with both bows.

Tough to pick between the two unless you talk wood cores (on the F7 at least) then I'd take the F7s as the ACE doesn't offer wood cores and the wood was even more stable for me at my longer DL. For me it would come down to price and availability new/used etc.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks James...I have dhot both the foam cores and wood core in the f7...i don't know which I liked better...but I had ex powers and primes and I definitely loved the wood core primes better...but I'm venturing back into formula...and the aces are a option I was considering...although I have shot the 720 and 840 wood carbon and they are not terrible. I used to always prefer foam cores till I shot my ex primes.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

stick monkey said:


> Thanks James...I have dhot both the foam cores and wood core in the f7...i don't know which I liked better...but I had ex powers and primes and I definitely loved the wood core primes better...but I'm venturing back into formula...and the aces are a option I was considering...although I have shot the 720 and 840 wood carbon and they are not terrible. I used to always prefer foam cores till I shot my ex primes.


I liked the 720s quite a bit for what they are intended to be, an intermediate carbon/wood limb. They were stable decently fast, and pretty smooth for a $300 limb. The difference I felt between the wood f7 and the foam F7 was minimal and almost all in my hold and expansion....foam seemed to have a little more sight movement (twitchy) when aiming/expanding through the clicker even with the slightest addition of pressure. My sight picture seemed to be un-affected when pulling through with the wood....and even more so when I had my GMX/Inno Primes


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Still looking for information on the carbon ace...good or bad...let me know. Thanks, Paul


----------

